# Was macht Ihr so ???



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Teich und Koifreunde,
da wohl unsere Teiche schon fast alle von uns in den Winterschlaf geschickt worden sind , würde mich doch mal Interessieren was ihr so in den Wintermonaten ohne Teich und Koi macht????
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2003)

hallo stephan,

also - biotec30 optimieren wie hier beschrieben - anschließend spaltsieb eigenbau ausbauen und anfängliche fehler optimieren - filtergrube gefliest - wenn freiraum ist im keller weiterfliesen (ist immer mein winterlückenbüßer) ......... weihnachten in meckpomm verbringen und teile des januars in kenia .......... und dann soll das frühjahr beginnen  :cry:   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Nov. 2003)

Hi, 
ich schau' mir im Winter die 150 Bilder (nur Teich) auf Stephans HP an. Wenn ich fertig bin, ist's sicher schon Frühjahr. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Dez. 2003)

Hi,

....Teichumbauplanung kriegt den letzten Schliff...ach ja, als die Entzugserscheinungen zu stark wurden, haben wir uns ein Aquarium zugelegt und ein paar kleine Goldis und Shubunkins in Wohnzimmer gestellt.
Ansonsten warm anziehen und Koi draußen gucken.

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Dez. 2003)

Hi,

bibbern und zittern, leider nicht wegen der Kälte sonder ob ich nicht alles falsch gemacht habe und im Frühjahr noch ein paar Fische im Teich schwimmen.
Und natürlich planen was im Frühjahr bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen noch alles am Teich erledigt werden muß  

Gruß Wupfel


----------

